# Critique Kyro



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Please Critique!

Kyro
6 1/2 months old
Male (Intact)
approx. 65-70lbs (haven't weighed him in a while, so don't know exact)
24" at the Shoulder

This is the most recent stack photo I have of him. It was taken this past weekend, when he finished his UKC Championship.

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ashley! You sent me a friend request on FB a while ago and I had no idea who it was so I deleted it. lol If you want, go ahead and resend it.

No critique here other than he is one handsome boy!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What is this? A sable winning best of breed? What is this world coming to?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks you two!  

Michelle, I re-sent it!

Robk, I know, right?! lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, Kyro is one handsome looking boy. :wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, congrats


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Really NICE - can't wait to see him as an adult. So well balanced. The only criticism would be that his feet are bit flat and his pasterns are a bit upright. He is presented in beautiful condition ,appearing very fit and healthy ,strong ligaments , strong back --love his top line . Pedigree is?

- adding , honestly he is so nice I have flipped back and forth just to get another look at him. What a good shoulder placement . His rear leg was a bit over extended , maybe an inch or two forward and his stifle which is good , would have been shown to its best . I would love to see this dog in motion.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Carmspack. I agree, that his rear leg is a bit over extended in this picture. 

Here is his pedigree:
5 generation long pedigree for U-CH Quantum Vom Wolfdame


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very stretched young male with normal withers, good topline, croup that is a bit flat and should be a bit longer. Very good angulation front and rear and right now he has a nice length of upper arm. Very good secondary sex characteristics. I agree with Carmen that his pasterns are a bit straight and I would like to see a tighter foot. He also appears to stand a bit east/west in front. Beautiful expression, good color and pigment, nice dark eyes.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you, Lisa.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All I could think of was "well put together"


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

